# When is Amare Coming Back



## abe froemen (Dec 5, 2005)

I root for the suns behind detroit and I have Amare on my fantasy team and I was wondering when he is coming back? I check out a few az papers but they never say anything about him. I heard a rumor that he was going to take the year off (please tell me this is wrong) so his knee could heal. He had talked to cwebb who had the same surgery and cwebb told him it took 2 years for it to feel normal. :cheers:


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

amare said he wants to be back 4 months after the surgery, which would be just after the allstar break in february. if the suns are doing well and still in the playoff hunt, i wouldnt be surprised if he sits as long as he can. besides, the last thing we want is him to rush back and then jeopardize his future. most people who have the surgery take about 6 months at least. 
the most important thing is that when he comes back, he's still the same dominant amare. i dunno if he'll be as explosive as before, but hopefully he doesnt lose too much


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Even if he does come back in February, he will not be back fulltime. He will play around 20 minutes max in my estimation and probably take games off here and there. Then hopefully by playoff time he can be playing around 32 per game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope to God he doesn't drop off like Cwebb has. That would totally ruin his career and screw the Suns org for him not telling them about this sooner. It looks bad when it's days after signing an extension for 75 million.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I hope to God he doesn't drop off like Cwebb has. That would totally ruin his career and screw the Suns org for him not telling them about this sooner. It looks bad when it's days after signing an extension for 75 million.


Well, they knew he had knee pain during the offseason, but a lot of guys have knee pain here and there. He already wasn't playing in camp. It wasn't until exploratory surgery where they realized the extent of it. I doubt Amare had any idea it would be so bad.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Mid March IF he returns at all.


----------

